# I am really worried about my Cpu temperature



## webdesigncut (Mar 21, 2011)

Hello friends,

I really never mind monitoring my cpu tem till now but after viewing a thread in this forum i installed  COre Temp and this is what i got

*i849.photobucket.com/albums/ab59/sash_007/a-3.png
my configuration of this pc is pretty basic 

msi k9mm-v

amd athlon 64 3200+ 2 ghz

1Gb ram zion

2 fans 120 mm on side installed and one at back 
450watt smps 
although i have another high end pc with much better configuration but i want this to work as well

my pc runs approx 16hrs daily


----------



## asingh (Mar 21, 2011)

Give the HSF a  clean out. Remount with fresh TIM.


----------



## webdesigncut (Mar 21, 2011)

sorry i dint get u what u mean by HSF=heat sink fan?
and what is TIM?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 21, 2011)

TIM must be the thermal paste. If both the steps does not help, then you can think of investing in a after market cooler.

HSF=heat sink fan


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 21, 2011)

85 is way too high. fresh tim won't help much. 10-15degree drop maybe. still, try it. 

@OP, your PC doesn't shuts down with overheat warning? also how did you get that temperature? tried some benchmark?


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 21, 2011)

Buy a cpu HSF for 150 bucks.


----------



## topgear (Mar 22, 2011)

^ Be serious pal - this ain't time for joking.

@ OP-  get cpu cooler like CM Hyper TX3 @ 1.2K


----------



## webdesigncut (Mar 22, 2011)

ok what i did till now is take out the side cover cleaned the side fans (lots of dust was there)cleaned inside of the cabinet cleaned the existing hsf  and then i started my pc and the temp now reads 47 so dust is the issue here?
although i will keep u updated if temp rise again and then i really have to follow what sing has said of reinstalling the hsf with thermal paste or get a coolermaster cpu fan as topgear mentioned?


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 22, 2011)

@topgear: If you are serious all the time, life wont be fun dude.

@OP: Did you just clean the HSF? Or the entire cabinet? Did you observe how the thermal paste was? If it was completely dry or gone from the base, then you have to clean the contact area and apply a new thermal paste.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 22, 2011)

*@ op*

You should try and apply fresh TIM (Thermal insulating material). Its got to help significantly as its joins the heat spreader of both cpu and heatsink.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 22, 2011)

CM Hyper TX3 is too much for Athlon 64.He just needs something like this

Coolermaster AMD CPU Cooler - Model DK9-7E52A-0L-GP â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 22, 2011)

As Vicky and Ajai said buy a HSF and a good Thermal Paste, try it, Temperature should drop by 5-8°C, if it's not then try a cooler as TG said.

*@lordirecto*- *I've never seen a people like you who make fun on others concern! How old are you?*


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 22, 2011)

webdesigncut said:


> ok what i did till now is take out the side cover cleaned the side fans (lots of dust was there)cleaned inside of the cabinet cleaned the existing hsf  and then i started my pc and the temp now reads 47 so dust is the issue here?



47 is ok. dust is always the problem.



webdesigncut said:


> although i will keep u updated if temp rise again and then i really have to follow what sing has said of reinstalling the hsf with thermal paste or get a coolermaster cpu fan as topgear mentioned?



no need to get a HSF directly. first apply a fresh coat of TIM removing the old layer. if temperature doesn't cross 55-60, you are good. if fresh TIM doesn't resolve the problem, buy a compatible HSF.

also if you are getting a thermal gel, don't buy those Rs.20-25 locally avl TIM. they won't do any good.


----------



## topgear (Mar 23, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> How about pouring some water on to the cpu? It is working for the Japanese reactors, so why wont it for you?
> 
> "Just kidding"



^^ does this makes any sense or even related to this thread anyway ?

*Warning *: *don't post any non topic related content or else you will be under my special attention.*



lordirecto said:


> @topgear: If you are serious all the time, life wont be fun dude.



I little jokes can be tolerated but your post no 7 has nothing useful in it and no way it's related with this thread - stop doing such thing in the future and don't waste your time in arguing for your wrong deeds



webdesigncut said:


> ok what i did till now is take out the side cover cleaned the side fans (lots of dust was there)cleaned inside of the cabinet cleaned the existing hsf  and then i started my pc and the temp now reads 47 so dust is the issue here?
> although i will keep u updated if temp rise again and then i really have to follow what sing has said of reinstalling the hsf with thermal paste or get a coolermaster cpu fan as topgear mentioned?





Sam said:


> 47 is ok. dust is always the problem.
> 
> no need to get a HSF directly. first apply a fresh coat of TIM removing the old layer. if temperature doesn't cross 55-60, you are good. if fresh TIM doesn't resolve the problem, buy a compatible HSF.
> 
> also if you are getting a thermal gel, don't buy those Rs.20-25 locally avl TIM. they won't do any good.



that's the nice part -  a tube of a Tim will cost around 300-400 bucks but that CM Hyper TX3 is damn cheap and comes a with a tube of Tim - which makes it a sweet and perfect deal if you don't have a cpu cooler and wants to get one but don't want to OC ( or a little OC ) IMO


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm using the TX3 and its the best VFM solution. You can even install an additional fan along with the generic one to improve cooling. And as for thermal paste, you can get ThermalRight or Arctic cooling TIM, they are better than CM as per the reviews i've read. Plus, it has a pin design, so its very easy to install. 

But first, reapply the thermal paste and check. I've also faced overheating issues many times, and culprit was the thermal paste.


----------



## topgear (Mar 24, 2011)

^^ as far as I know CM Hyper TX3's push pin design only works with intel mobo+cpu combo but for amd you might need to remove the mobo from cabby ( if cabby don't has hole for HSF back plate mounting ) and install the backplate to properly mount the HSF.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Hmm. You might be right. I don't know much about AMD. Anyways its will be a good experience for the OP to learn how to remove the mobo and reinstall it.


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 24, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ as far as I know CM Hyper TX3's push pin design only works with intel mobo+cpu combo but for amd you might need to remove the mobo from cabby ( if cabby don't has hole for HSF back plate mounting ) and install the backplate to properly mount the HSF.



Nope. Its not like that, no need to remove mobo and all.Just remove the old heat sink, assemble retention plates then use the locking mechanism its simpler than intel's; we dont even need a single screw.

This is what we use
*www.coolermaster.nl/shop/images/amdcliphypertx3.jpg


----------



## CA50 (Mar 24, 2011)

@OP, you have mentioned that you have two 120mm side fans, whether they are working as intake or outtake? Make sure that the 120 mm aligning to the cpu fan is for intake so that it can blow the cool air on the hot cpu.

Clean your system throughly, and as others have already suggested, clean your HSF and reapply TIM, i will sugest AS5 for this. And also check the fan on the HSF, usually with time the fan degrade and the rpm decreases.

Hope this helps


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 24, 2011)

@OP: I suggest you read the following Tutorial to get an idea of cabinet configuration.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/138401-configuring-dust-free-cabinet.html#post1357687


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2011)

ajai5777 said:


> Nope. Its not like that, no need to remove mobo and all.Just remove the old heat sink, assemble retention plates then use the locking mechanism its simpler than intel's; we dont even need a single screw.
> 
> This is what we use
> *www.coolermaster.nl/shop/images/amdcliphypertx3.jpg



ok ... thanks for pointing it out


----------



## webdesigncut (Mar 25, 2011)

ok guys thanks for all your replies much appreciated 
what i did is i bought a thermal paste which cost me 150/- from md computers and first i opened the processor fan and i cleaned dust again and to my utter surprise i never cleaned it since i bought it 2yrs back and a thick layer of dust was there i cleaned all and i found that the there was a trace of paste behind the fan i applied paste now temp is 47-48 but i have few queries regarding this
1. If my temperature goes up again i have to apply thermal paste again how often do i need to check it and how often u guys clean ur fan i actually never did it so it may seem a newbie question to u here
2. One more question i have also bought a  processor fan as ajai5777 suggested  but now i dont need it as temp is down just by applying paste so if i keep the fan will i have to apply paste again when i mount it on a new processor  ? and i i will also consider buying the better processor fan as TG suggested for my new msi 790fx gd-70 board 

once again thanks again to all


----------



## CA50 (Mar 25, 2011)

@webdesigncut,  better clean your system every fortnight, this will keep it clean and also will prevent dust accumulation, Any you can clean your HSF after say 3-6 months, clean it throughly and reapply TIM.

BTW what TIM did you purchase for 150 bucks? You could have purchased AS 5, its more superior then others and it would have lowered your cpu temp by another 5C


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 25, 2011)

You dont need to clean HSF often.Just monitor temperatures every month if it has gone high thats time to clean.Its  likely once in a year or two.


----------



## webdesigncut (Mar 26, 2011)

CA50 said:


> BTW what TIM did you purchase for 150 bucks? You could have purchased AS 5, its more superior then others and it would have lowered your cpu temp by another 5C



I bought coolermaster HTK-002 thermal compound kit



lordirecto said:


> @OP: I suggest you read the following Tutorial to get an idea of cabinet configuration.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tutorials/138401-configuring-dust-free-cabinet.html#post1357687



many thanks for this great tutorial for newbies like me i actually just did the opposite of ur  3rd point that is my intake was less than exhaust resulting in more dust accumulation but now i will just do opposite but many thanks for this that did help


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2011)

I clean HSF once in a year and every time apply a fresh layer of Tim and use my trusted CM Nano fusion 

@ *OP*



> 2. One more question i have also bought a processor fan as ajai5777 suggested but now i dont need it as temp is down just by applying paste so if i keep the fan will i have to apply paste again when i mount it on a new processor ? and i i will also consider buying the better processor fan as TG suggested for my new msi 790fx gd-70 board



if you want to use a old cooler ( don't use stock cooler that came with cpu on a new cpu ) on a new cpu you have to re-apply tim though every new box packed cpu comes with tim pre-applied on the bottom of HSF they, BTW, I've told you buy a good cpu HSF not only fan


----------



## YatharthRai (Mar 27, 2011)

Some simple steps:-
1.Buy a good water cooler
2.Get your comp into an Air Conditioned Room(Not necessary)
3.If you can control your Fan, increase it's speed.

But as the people said,cleaning your comp and applying thermal paste is the best option.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 27, 2011)

webdesigncut said:


> many thanks for this great tutorial for newbies like me i actually just did the opposite of ur  3rd point that is my intake was less than exhaust resulting in more dust accumulation but now i will just do opposite but many thanks for this that did help



Good! I am glad it helped you.


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

YatharthRai said:


> Some simple steps:-
> *1.Buy a good water cooler*
> 2.Get your comp into an Air Conditioned Room(Not necessary)
> 3.If you can control your Fan, increase it's speed.
> ...



actually if you just want to reduce the cpu temp nothing beats a good water cooler fo cpu though it should be used with proper care anyway


----------



## webdesigncut (Mar 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> actually if you just want to reduce the cpu temp nothing beats a good water cooler fo cpu though it should be used with proper care anyway



Which cooler you guys are talking about
 this one

Blue Star water cooler, Blue Star water dispensers, Blue Star Freezers, Water Purifiers in Bangalore

or this

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CWCH50-1 High Performance CPU Cooler


----------



## Niraj (Apr 14, 2011)

clean your hsf...and open your cabinet for a while,,start the pc,,and then measure it...and don't forget to use thermal paste...


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2011)

webdesigncut said:


> Which cooler you guys are talking about
> this one
> 
> Blue Star water cooler, Blue Star water dispensers, Blue Star Freezers, Water Purifiers in Bangalore
> ...



of course we are talking about the CPU cooler - the newegg link - they are really nice to keep the temps low


----------



## rishiaditya (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a CoolerMaster Copper fan installed & running @ full speed thru a small MOD....My CPU sticks to 58-60C throughtout.....however you need to also use a good Thermal paste with it. ...


----------

